# when in pregnancy can kids get hurt if head butted?



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I have three does in the same pen. One that is due in about two months is rough on the other two. I'm pretty sure the two are also pregnant just not that far along. Maybe a month. When should I start thinking about separating them so they don't hurt each others kids? Id rather keep them all in one pen as long as possible.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I heard that it's most dangerous in the last two months, especially the final month. If they're getting too rough I would consider separating the very preggo doe , but the others should be fine for now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Head & shoulder butting is fine. But if you see her going for the right side I'd separate. 
Ive only had one miscarriage due to the queen ramming violently against a bldg.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I try to keep does close to the same age together, if possible. 

An example is I have three does who are three years old together with one nine year old doe.

The old nine year old doe was Queen for many, many years but lost out to the two twin sisters! When they fight they stand together and fight. The other three year old is the nine year olds daughter.

I did try to place the oldest doe in a different pen with younger does ... two and one year olds but she was so horrible to them I had to move her out or lose all those kids those younger does were carrying. She was like a moving freight train when she slammed those young does. 

Last year she kidded earlier than all the rest and I was forced to place the oldest doe alone in a stall with a run cause she was so awful to the then two year old pg does she is in with now. Once everyone was done kidding I put her back in her old pen, and she lost her crown after a pretty good fight.

My advise to you is protect those two does you have. Move them away or the aggressive doe out of the pen. It is only for a short time but ... I've seen does force an abortion when they butt hard enough.

I have a young one right now who will not learn to stay the heck away from one certain doe who does not like her. She gets right in front of that doe and suffers for her being stupid. Nice yearling but dumb as a bucket of rocks where the other doe is concerned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Separate, there is big risk of either a kid dying within or is born dead. She may abort or all kids are born dead because of toxins from the dead kid, then the Doe has a bad infection going on from it.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I didn't know they could get hurt. I had my alpine doe in with a mini goat. He was headbutting her so we seperated them but not soon enough. My girl had twin does & one was stillborn ! I will never take that chance again


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mimzidoat said:


> When should I start thinking about separating them so they don't hurt each others kids? Id rather keep them all in one pen as long as possible.


Although the biggest danger is to heavy-bred does (last month to 2 months), another goat head butting a pregnant doe in the right place can cause an abortion at any time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mimzidoat said:


> When should I start thinking about separating them so they don't hurt each others kids?


 I had one of my Doe's get hit 2 months bred last year, she aborted. It was a hard stomach shot, that I witnessed.
I have been keeping her safe this year and she is 4 month along now. So it can happen at any time.


----------



## snelgshegoats21 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have 2 does. One is always head butting the one that is due in two weeks. I am a little worried about separating them though. Would the stress of them being apart cause a problem. I dont know what to do! I hope it is not too late


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If she is headbutting hard, I would separate. Maybe where they can see each other but not touch?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am worried about this too. My doe who is farthest along (today is day 100) is the queen and she can really go after our does who is around day 70. I suppose I should separate them, but three months of seclusion just doesn't seem healthy either. Why can't everyone just get along?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know! Oakhollow, I feel the same way! I have my younger Saanen doeling who both the other girls like to pick on...it bugs me to death.....


----------



## trunkbranches (Nov 17, 2013)

If baby kids repeatedly use a pregnant doe for walking on or a jumping bag, can that cause the placenta to tear away and kill the kids? My vet said that in horses, this is called Red-Bag. I don't know what it is called in goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is certainly possible that it can happen.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My herd queen lost 3 of her 4 unborn kids this past season. She was fighting another bred doe and slipped on the ice. She aborted about a week later. I'm guessing the placenta seperated from the uterus as a section of the placenta was discolored and nasty looking. Two died before birth (twin does) and were starting to decompose. 1 (buck) died at 4 days old. They were very premature. I managed to save one doeling. The 2 born alive were born with a systemic infection. The buck weighed 24 ounces, the doeling 36.


----------

